# Javaprogramm auf Server



## elGurko (6. Jun 2012)

Hoi,
ich habe gerade angefangen mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung zu beschäftigen. Dazu habe ich mir ein kleines Chatprogramm geschrieben, das 2 Computer übers Internet verbindet. 
Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut, allerdings finde ich das nicht besonders elegant...vorallem wenn ich einen Multi-user Chat implementieren möchte. Also habe ich mir überlegt einen kleinen Server zu schreiben, der die "Anmeldung" der User regestriert und dann nur noch eine Client zu Client Verbindung zu den jeweiligen Hosts aufbaut. Wenn ich nun nicht die ganze Zeit einen Pc laufen lassen will, auf dem das Serverprogramm läuft, muss ich es am besten auf einen "echten" Server laden und auf einem betimmten Port zugänglich machen. 
Ich habe zwar ein bisschen Webspace gemietet, allerdings kann ich dort nichts an den Porteinstellung ändern.
Meine Frage wäre jetz, welchen Server ich benötige um so etwas zu realisieren. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

mfg,
elGurko


----------



## XHelp (6. Jun 2012)

Dazu gibt es schon einige Themen im Forum, benutze doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion. Suchanfragen wie "vserver" oder "hosting" wären sicherlich ein guter Anfang.


----------



## krazun (6. Jun 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit Webspace einen Webhosting Account meinst. Also FTP Zugriff zum hochladen der HTML-Dateien und sonst nix.

Was du brauchst ist ein Virtual-Server (z.b. Virtual Server mit Linux, Windows, Managed - Host Europe GmbH ). Also einen Virtualisierten Windows oder Linux PC. Nur damit hast du die Möglichkeit beliebige Serverprogramme laufen zu lassen. Allerdings kosten die deutlich mehr als reiner Webspace. Mit ca. 10€ im Monat solltest du schon rechnen (Je nach Anbieter mehr oder weniger. Meist eher etwas mehr).


----------



## elGurko (6. Jun 2012)

ok, danke. VServer is schon mal ein gutes Stichwort. 
werd mich mal umschaun. (;


----------



## TheDarkRose (7. Jun 2012)

Doch wer keine Erfahrung mit der Administrierung eines Linuxservers hat, sollte tunlichst die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Jun 2012)

Nen php scirpt als vermittlung zwischen den clients würdes doch auch tun? Und läuft auch bei freehostern.


----------

